# Toronto skyline meet , 1st for 08....



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

Here are few pics from gtrcanada's first meet for 08 , i didnt take the pics but my car is in them as well as some other sick gtrs ..... enjoy .... 

















































a legit Zenatani gtr !








my gtr


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice gathering of cars there. I'm guessing the white wide arch one is the same as this one


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

yeh bro thats mine, just had a few things done to it since last year


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice too. I think that and the burgandy one are my favourites out of the bunch. They all look good though. 32's grow on me day by day


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

How wide is that Damn....

Love the blue one with the black Te's


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

*Awesome!!*

good to see some gtr action in toronto, i cant wait to get mine finished and on the road!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, 

Do you have more pics of this Bee*R front end conversion beast?

































Spot the difference in the front blinkers 

Nice to see that "new version" of thet kit (not widebody like mine).
The new kit by Bee-R 

Found this site: http://www.myjdmimport.com/ (link from the graphics)

ooh, and I really dig your wide a55 ride, looking really hard as always. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice pics hope to join whit my car there some time next year


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> Nice to see that "new version" of thet kit (not widebody like mine).
> The new kit by Bee-R


Its not a Bee*r kit... Its a modified R324 kit. The new kit has a slightly different front wing/bumper join (its flat, the R324 has a step) so I'm guessing they've bought the copy R324 bumper and bonnet and messed it up to work with Veilside skirts and rear bumper.:bawling:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

sideways.taff said:


> Its not a Bee*r kit... Its a modified R324 kit. The new kit has a slightly different front wing/bumper join (its flat, the R324 has a step) so I'm guessing they've bought the copy R324 bumper and bonnet and messed it up to work with Veilside skirts and rear bumper.:bawling:


Yep, that was my point. I was chcking out the same thing (had a small computer screen & those pics aren't that "sharp", so I couldn't really see if it was a fake or not). Now I checked with bigger and better screen, it clerly shows that B324R front bumper style gap, that those "New-style" Bee*R R34 conversion bumbers don't have.

Sad if this is another Canadian copy / fake Bee*R kit. 


















Edit: Found these pics of that conversion...


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Nice gathering of cars there. I'm guessing the white wide arch one is the same as this one


I like the top photo :thumbsup:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> Edit: Found these pics of that conversion...


That actually looks like a genuine Bee*r bonnet, bumper and wings to be honest. Thats exactly how mine looked when they arrived without paint.


----------



## dark gtr (Apr 9, 2008)

hey guys love all the cars i also have an r32 dark blue with some mods and 350hp sweet 18" wheels, Maybe i can hook up with some of you guys next time?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

How often do you fellas have meets in Toronto?

I might try and catch one if I'm over there. Got family in Port Dover.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

love the photies, went to toronto in 93, went up cn tower, and did the niagra falls, lovely people and fabulous country, and top gtrs to boot. get in there


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

moleman said:


> How often do you fellas have meets in Toronto?
> 
> I might try and catch one if I'm over there. Got family in Port Dover.


not very often maybe once a month , but is a lot of heat from the cops overhere now , cause a few young idiots who drive like idiots on the street and mess things up for the responsible guys u know , so we just have private meets by invitation from a few guys .


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mmm, that's pretty regular. Next time I head over - which isn't very often - I'll PM you just in case if you don't mind.


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

moleman said:


> Mmm, that's pretty regular. Next time I head over - which isn't very often - I'll PM you just in case if you don't mind.


sure man no problem , by the way that blue gtr with the volks, thats an original Zenatani built gtr , from japan


----------



## dark gtr (Apr 9, 2008)

hey redman love that ride wouldn't mind cruising with the skylines some night mine looks pretty sick also.


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

dark gtr said:


> hey redman love that ride wouldn't mind cruising with the skylines some night mine looks pretty sick also.


u in toronto bro? pm me is anything


----------



## dark gtr (Apr 9, 2008)

actually in the hammer lol(hamilton)


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

dark gtr said:


> actually in the hammer lol(hamilton)


not too far man , we should organise something, a couple of us are going to a trackday in dunville on the 20th , first for the year , why dont u come along


----------



## dark gtr (Apr 9, 2008)

dude sounds wicked where are u guys gonna meet before?


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

dark gtr said:


> dude sounds wicked where are u guys gonna meet before?


nowhere really, we could organise something tho


----------



## dark gtr (Apr 9, 2008)

sure anytime and place is cool for me maybe somewhere in Burlington like lakeshore area. Btw how much does it cost to go on the track for the day?


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

dark gtr said:


> sure anytime and place is cool for me maybe somewhere in Burlington like lakeshore area. Btw how much does it cost to go on the track for the day?


its 85dollars, from 1-7pm, its fun man , there are not usually many gtrs , so i try to encourage the guys to come out


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Which one is 6speed's car? Lemme guess, the fastest one!
Is he still lurking about?


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Which one is 6speed's car? Lemme guess, the fastest one!
> Is he still lurking about?



lol, dunno man , havent seen any posts from him in a while


----------



## dark gtr (Apr 9, 2008)

money isn't a problem $85 is fair for sure, so tell me im hoping its all controlled because i wouldn't want some idiot passing me in a corner and hitting my baby.


----------

